# WinXP Multimonitorbetrieb mit 2 Grafikkarten



## TheWolf (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo

ich habe bei mir eine ATI Radeon 9600Pro drinne im AGP Slot sie läuft einwandfrei. Nun habe ich in einem PCI Slot noch eine ATI-Rage II gesteckt. Diese wird von Windows erkannt und installiert und in der Systemsteuerung unter Hardware auch korrekt angegeben.
Jedoch mit dem allseits beliebten gelben ausrufezeichen und den Hinweiss "Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. (Code 10)".
Dachte ich mir gut die Grafikkarte wird wohl kaputt sein und habe eine Trio s3 oder so ausprobiert. Auch diese wird von Windows XP erkannt und installiert hat aber exakt den selben Fehler.

Ich habe bei beiden Grafikkarten probiert die Bootreihenfolge (First Display initiation) im Bios von AGP auf PCI zu stellen es funktioniert aber nicht.

Habe 
WinXP mit SP2
Amd 64 2800+
Radeon 9600 pro

Weiss da einer Rat wie ich die 2te Grafikkarte zum funktionieren bekommen könnte?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (16. Juni 2005)

Hast du schon mal an die IRQ (Interupt) gedacht, wenn die beiden Karten den gleichen haben, dann gibts auch Probleme.
Nur mal so eine Idee.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## TheWolf (16. Juni 2005)

jo schon dran gedacht. Haben aber unterschiedliche.

Habe schon einen Lösungsansatz gefunden. Die sagen alle XP kann die Karten nur erkennen wenn ich im Bios PCI anmache unter initial first display. Ich versuche dann mal mit nem remote programm Windows zu konfigurieren, wenn ich das gemacht habe. Mal sehen ob das funktioniert.


----------



## McVader83 (17. Juni 2005)

Versuch auch einfach mal nen anderen PCI Slot. Vielleicht wollen die Karten nur genau in dem nicht laufen.


----------

